# fan belt replacement mf 230 gas model



## bert777 (May 14, 2011)

Can someone walk me thru changing a fan belt on my mf 230 gas model. The owners manual says remove fan belt from around engine crankshaft and fan blades. How do I get it around crankshaft ??


----------

